# sufficient salary to live on?



## Halberstam (22 Sep 2009)

I've been offered a job in Ireland with a salary of 45,000 Euros. Will this enough for me to live on in Dublin with my partner who is not working?


----------



## Cheeus (22 Sep 2009)

I think you need to give a bit more detail.
Expectations around accomodation and lifestyle, transport, debts, location etc..
Is your partner entitled to any social welfare payments? Are you married (to share tax credits).

I'd say you could just about get by in Dublin without any other debt. Depends on your expectations.


----------



## so-crates (22 Sep 2009)

Almost impossible to answer without some idea as to where you'd expect to be living, expectations of style of living etc. Best advice would be to work out what your net pay would be after tax etc (get the company that are offering you the job to calculate this for you) and then look at the cost of renting property in the area that you wish to live (use, for example, ) . That will give you an idea of whether 45k is sufficient for you. Be advised as well that there is a possibility of taxation increase in this winter's budget so make sure you calculate some leeway on that. It is not a bad income but without knowing the other particulars it is hard to judge.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Sep 2009)

Will you be expecting to rent or buy, do you have anything you make regular repayments on, do you have children, will you be expecting to run a car etc...?

Its going to depend on lifestyle and expectations.


----------



## Halberstam (22 Sep 2009)

Planning to rent.. probably a 1 or 2 bed apartment, budgeting around 900 per month for that.

Salary probably about 37k net

No debts, no other outgoings, payments, etc.

Married, no kids, partner not entitled to social welfare

Planning to buy car from savings

Planning to walk or cycle to work

Lavish lifestyle not expected, but not expected to be on the breadline either; I'm Irish but haven't lived in Ireland for some time.


----------



## Cheeus (22 Sep 2009)

I'd say you could just about do it without being on the breadline. As so-crates said be prepared for tax hikes in next budget and maybe cuts if it's a public sector job (or any job really). I would try to bring down the rent a bit to €800 max which is doable for a one bed. You could get by on that with the odd luxury thrown in. It gets a bit more difficult if you have unexpected medical, dental etc.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Sep 2009)

Id say you could do it but as pointed out above, maybe go for lower rent.
Could your partner work as well?


----------



## Protocol (22 Sep 2009)

On 45k you would pay 3k tax approx.

That's *6.67%* of your wages.

That excludes PRSI, health levy and income levy.


----------



## steve1234 (22 Sep 2009)

Halberstam said:


> Planning to buy car from savings


Might be worth bringing a car with you 
Depends on where your comming from of course.


----------



## so-crates (22 Sep 2009)

Sounds reasonable I think, on the cycling thing - check out the .


----------



## Halberstam (23 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

One more thing..regarding rents, is is reasonable to negotiate a lower rent than those quoted on sites like Daft?


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Sep 2009)

yes very definitely  i negotiated when i moved into my current place and then again when my lease was to be renewed and got a significant reduction.


----------



## Bronte (23 Sep 2009)

It looks to me like you'd be on about 3K a month with 1/3 of that going on rent.  

You should definitely figure out the full after tax income.  Then I would do a list of all outgoings, rent, heat, car, petrol etc to see is it comparable to what you expect as a living standard.  Does 900 Euro rent in Dublin give you a nice apartment of a decent size in a good location in comparison to where you are now etc.


----------



## so-crates (23 Sep 2009)

Halberstam said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> One more thing..regarding rents, is is reasonable to negotiate a lower rent than those quoted on sites like Daft?


 
Obviously they may not be willing to drop the price but they surely never will unless you ask first  Yep - price is negotiable from what is on DAFT, that is their aspirational price, there is nothing to prevent a negotiation about cost except your own diffidence.


----------



## z104 (24 Sep 2009)

Protocol said:


> On 45k you would pay 3k tax approx.
> 
> That's *6.67%* of your wages.
> 
> That excludes PRSI, health levy and income levy.


 

How did you get 3K tax on 45K ?

With PRSI & LEVY you'd pay about 9k/10k from the 45k which is closer to 20%


----------



## censuspro (20 Oct 2009)

Niallers said:


> How did you get 3K tax on 45K ?
> 
> With PRSI & LEVY you'd pay about 9k/10k from the 45k which is closer to 20%


 
I assume he's basing it on a married couple.


----------



## deadlyduck (20 Oct 2009)

A salary of €45000 would give the following deductions using the current rules over a full 12 months:


```
[B]Status                        PAYE  PRSI/Health  Income levy  Deductions 
[/B]Single                        7146  3336         900          25.3% of gross
Married 1 income,0 children   3510  3336         900          17.2% of gross
Married 1 income,1+ children  2610  3336         900          15.2% of gross
```
[Source: My calculator at taxcalc.eu/monthlyss]


----------

